# Amp question



## kentcroy (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello all,
I have the opportunity to buy a like new amp at a very good price, a Parasound HCA-2200 mk-I. I googled it, seems the mk-II is preferred. I don't really need another amp, and I was hoping someone here had some experience with the mk-I, and could tell me if it was special enough to spend $300 on it.
Thanks, Kent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Provided everything works, that is a fair price on a decent amp, kentcroy.

I've no direct experience with Mark 1 or 2 other than a few short auditions, but both amps are capable beasts.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kentcroy (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi tesseract,
I'm leaning towards getting it, but as it so happens, one of my AVRs went up in smoke this afternoon while testing out a new pair of speakers, was using it only as a pre amp. What are your thoughts on a Pioneer Elite SC-68? One on CL for $350, or, a new Harman Kardon AVR 3700 on Amazon for $400?
Kent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

